# Bothrops picture thread



## Bothrops (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's my humble picture thread  

Some of my Ts:

_Eupalaestrus weijenberghi_













_Eupalaestrus campestratus_













_Grammostola chalcothrix_







_Grammostola pulchra_







_Grammostola rosea_ (sling)







Another sling...







_Pterinochilus murinus_ RCF (sling)







Unidentified T


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 16, 2007)

And some true spiders...

_Segestria ruficeps_







_Lycosa erythrognatha_













_Lycosa sp._


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 16, 2007)

Awesome pics! I especially like your carebear lineup of Grammostolas, they look gently, i hope the are. How's your OBT so far in attitude? and the unidentified T looks very appealing with those red hairs! My guess would be a Brachypelma vagans.

P.S.: Your rosea sling 2nd pic reminds me of my little one..best wishes on all your Ts they look terrific! :clap:


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 16, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> Awesome pics! I especially like your carebear lineup of Grammostolas, they look gently, i hope the are. How's your OBT so far in attitude? and the unidentified T looks very appealing with those red hairs! My guess would be a Brachypelma vagans.
> 
> P.S.: Your rosea sling 2nd pic reminds me of my little one..best wishes on all your Ts they look terrific! :clap:


Thanks Ando55! You're the first person that post in my little thread!  

I have 3 OBT's. One it's about 2.25'' and the others are about 0.5''. The bigger one is starting to show its temperament ;P . The smaller ones are still more 'run-than- threaten'.
I couldn't take any pics from the bigger one, but I'm waiting for the next molt to transfer it to its definitive enclosure. There, I'll try to take some pics from it.

The unidentified T isn't a _Brachypelma vagans_, because this comes from Argentina, and here there aren't _B. vagans_!  

Thanks again!!
Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> Thanks Ando55! You're the first person that post in my little thread!
> 
> I have 3 OBT's. One it's about 2.25'' and the others are about 1''. The bigger one is starting to show its temperament ;P . The smaller ones are still more than run than threaten.
> I couldn't take any pics from the bigger one, but I'm waiting for the next molt to transfer it to its definitive enclosure. There, I'll try to take some pics from it.
> ...


Ahhh that leads to my 2nd guess then a Acanthoscurria juruenicola which does come from South America although your T shows no definite striping at all but I think i see some that are faintly there. Those OBTs must be enjoyable  , I'm glad I was able to put in my words and thank you for replying back as well, great stuff!


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 16, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> Ahhh that leads to my 2nd guess then a Acanthoscurria juruenicola which does come from South America although your T shows no definite striping at all but I think i see some that are faintly there. Those OBTs must be enjoyable  , I'm glad I was able to put in my words and thank you for replying back as well, great stuff!


Oh, unfortunately, there isn't _Acanthoscurria juruenicola _in Argentina either :}, they come from Brazil.

It's very difficult to know.. I don't think it's an _Acanthoscurria sp_., maybe a _Grammostola sp_. (but if so, which sp? I dunno..), or someone told me _Paraphysa scrofa _(that it also could be).

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> Oh, unfortunately, there isn't _Acanthoscurria juruenicola _in Argentina either :}, they come from Brazil.
> 
> It's very difficult to know.. I don't think it's an _Acanthoscurria sp_., maybe a _Grammostola sp_. (but if so, which sp? I dunno..), or someone told me _Paraphysa scrofa _(that it also could be).
> 
> ...


Yep, the A juruenicola is from brazil, by the looks of it I think we atleast got the genus down to those two. It looks great no matter what it is!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Martin!

Great pictures man! I love those Lycosa erythrognatha!


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 17, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Hey Martin!
> 
> Great pictures man! I love those Lycosa erythrognatha!


Thanks Apophis! The pics might be good, but not as good as yours. Your pictures are the best of the best  

Cheers!
Bothrops


----------



## RottweilExpress (Mar 18, 2007)

Those Lycosa shots where awesome. I'm going to get me some, as soon as I find a good dealer, or visit a larger fair that presents them. In may hopefully.


----------



## ErikH (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice pictures.  I especially like your g. pulchra, and your "mystery tarantula".


----------



## rok (Mar 18, 2007)

Hy!
Your G.pulchra ist gorgeus:worship: !


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting, ppl! :worship: 

I opened a new thread in the T' forum ("Please, I MUST identify this T")

This is the adult female







A friend of mine caught that T' and her eggsac in the field and now he has about 400-500 spiderlings.
I brought 10 of them.

If you think you know what species it could be, tell me, please! :?


----------



## rok (Mar 19, 2007)

It looks like,Euathlus vulpinus.


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 19, 2007)

rok said:


> It looks like,Euathlus vulpinus.


Thanks, there isn't _Euathlus vulpinus _in Argentina, just _Euathlus truculentus_. Besides, I don't think it looks like an _Euathlus sp_. :? 

Cheers!
Bothrops


----------



## eman (Mar 19, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> A friend of mine caught that T' and her eggsac in the field and now he has about 400-500 spiderlings.
> I brought 10 of them.
> 
> If you think you know what species it could be, tell me, please! :?


It looks like A. chacoana.  This species occurs in several SA countries, including Argentina. 

Here are some pictures for reference:

http://giantspiders.com/A_chacoana.html
http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/ACHACO.JPG
http://www.e-spiderworld.com/gallery/pages/Acanthoscurria chacoana saM.htm
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=1141&c=13

Locale data on where it was captured may also be helpfull. 

Cheers


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks eman, it really looks like a _A. chacoana_. He also has another adult female that was caught in the same place some years ago, and it has the red rump and the black carapace as well, like the photos that you showed me. I think it has to be that species!

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Scourge (Mar 19, 2007)

I have seen pics of a sp. similar to your first unidentified spider labled as Plesiopelma sp.


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 19, 2007)

Scourge said:


> I have seen pics of a sp. similar to your first unidentified spider labled as Plesiopelma sp.


Here we have _Plesiopelma longisternale_, although I don't know too much about this species, and I've never seen a juvenile, so I really don't know if it could be that. Anyways, thank you for telling me that  

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 19, 2007)

Update...

I've found this photo: http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/83.php

And certainly it's VERY similar to my T. :clap:


----------



## eman (Mar 19, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> Thanks eman, it really looks like a _A. chacoana_. He also has another adult female that was caught in the same place some years ago, and it has the red rump and the black carapace as well, like the photos that you showed me. I think it has to be that species!
> 
> Cheers,
> Bothrops


You're welcome. Just bear in mind that this is just a guess. You might want to find a local arachnologist to confirm the species, before they are labelled as anthing. Until then, it's important to remember the locale where the female was captured. 

These guys may be able to help you (ya se que no se llevan bien entre ustedes, pero ni modo  ) - http://iibce.edu.uy/tarantulas/

Also, it would be nice if your friend released a few of the slings in the exact same area where he caught the mother.  Just an idea. 

Cheers, 

Eman


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 19, 2007)

eman said:


> You're welcome. Just bear in mind that this is just a guess. You might want to find a local arachnologist to confirm the species, before they are labelled as anthing. Until then, it's important to remember the locale where the female was captured.
> 
> These guys may be able to help you (ya se que no se llevan bien entre ustedes, pero ni modo  ) - http://iibce.edu.uy/tarantulas/
> 
> ...



Thanks, I've written to F. Pérez Miles in the past, to identify another T (much easier than this) and he said me a guess too, but he asked me for the molt to be sure. So, in these case, it would be the same    I've spoken with a local guy that know a lot of theraphosids and told me the same.. that it could be a _A. sternalis_ or _A. chacoana_. I had two adult females of _A. sternalis _and didn't seemed much like this specimen though. If I could get a molt maybe I could get the species.    By the way.. releasing some slings it would be difficult, it was caught 1100 km far from here 

Cheers!
Bothrops


----------



## eman (Mar 19, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> Thanks, I've written to F. Pérez Miles in the past, to identify another T (much easier than this) and he said me a guess too, but he asked me for the molt to be sure. So, in these case, it would be the same    I've spoken with a local guy that know a lot of theraphosids and told me the same.. that it could be a _A. sternalis_ or _A. chacoana_. I had two adult females of _A. sternalis _and didn't seemed much like this specimen though. If I could get a molt maybe I could get the species.


Yes, you will need to send Mr. Perez Miles a good molt. Hopefully he will be able to ID her for you, at one point. 



Bothrops said:


> By the way.. releasing some slings it would be difficult, it was caught 1100 km far from here


Wow! That's not exactly close... On the bright side, I'm sure the slings are in no hurry to grow so still plenty of time ahead. 

Eman


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 19, 2007)

eman said:


> Wow! That's not exactly close... On the bright side, I'm sure the slings are in no hurry to grow so still plenty of time ahead.


LOL, that's true.

Maybe I'll go to that place the next year, but it's not sure.

"On the bright side" (I liked that expression, I didn't know it ), the T was caught in a field from a friend, and there, once in a while are made plantations what kills all the spiders. So, we are saving them for a better life  

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## eman (Mar 19, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> LOL, that's true.
> 
> Maybe I'll go to that place the next year, but it's not sure.


Cool!



Bothrops said:


> "On the bright side" (I liked that expression, I didn't know it ), the T was caught in a field from a friend, and there, once in a while are made plantations what kills all the spiders. So, we are saving them for a better life
> 
> Cheers,
> Bothrops


He he! Yes, I know what you mean... In Mexico, the locals just kill them on site. They also continously "slash and burn" the nearby fields and spray the crops with heavy pesticides.  It's very sad to see. 

Eman


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 19, 2007)

eman said:


> He he! Yes, I know what you mean... In Mexico, the locals just kill them on site. They also continously "slash and burn" the nearby fields and spray the crops with heavy pesticides.  It's very sad to see.


That's it..

The same problem happens with venomous snakes. When people see one, then they go and kill it. The problem is that in that field there are dogs, horses, and even kids, so it's dangerous for them (although I think that if the human being invade the habitat of the wild animals they aren't the guilty).
For that reason, when I go to that place (with some friends) we catch all the venomous snakes and tarantulas that we find and bring them (always catched from THAT field, and never from a protected area or from another site).

Cheers,
Bothrops

P.S.: I hope you understand my horrible english :?


----------



## Yuki (Mar 19, 2007)

Lovely ts. I like your Grammostola pulchra.. its so hard to find one for sale right now.


----------



## eman (Mar 19, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> That's it..
> 
> The same problem happens with venomous snakes. When people see one, then they go and kill it. The problem is that in that field there are dogs, horses, and even kids, so it's dangerous for them (although I think that if the human being invade the habitat of the wild animals they aren't the guilty).
> For that reason, when I go to that place (with some friends) we catch all the venomous snakes and tarantulas that we find and bring them (always catched from THAT field, and never from a protected area or from another site).
> ...


Yep. I know what you mean.  However, I would still leave them there and give them the benefit of the doubt. My guess is that if they survive, they may have a better chance of breeding in that field than in captivity. 

Educating the locals would also be something to consider. It is quite amusing to watch their faces as they see you free handling a "deadly" tarantula. The compulsive urge to kill them suddenly vanishes... well, not always. But it's well worth the effort none the less.

BTW, your English is very good. 

Eman


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 20, 2007)

Yuki said:


> Lovely ts. I like your Grammostola pulchra.. its so hard to find one for sale right now.


Thanks! In that photo was freshly molted (you can see that impressive colour ). I sexed it with the molt and fortunately it's a female. 
I'll try to take some other photos from her when I have a bit of free-time and I'll post them here.

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 20, 2007)

eman said:


> Yep. I know what you mean.  However, I would still leave them there and give them the benefit of the doubt. My guess is that if they survive, they may have a better chance of breeding in that field than in captivity.
> 
> Educating the locals would also be something to consider. It is quite amusing to watch their faces as they see you free handling a "deadly" tarantula. The compulsive urge to kill them suddenly vanishes... well, not always. But it's well worth the effort none the less.
> 
> ...


I understand you too, and I don't want to start a looooooooong debate , but you should be there to see the situation...
They don't kill T's because they think they are deadly (although I know that in most of the areas the do it for that reason ), T's are killed with the plantations...
But with venomous snakes it's different, they are everywhere, even near the house where are the dogs, the horses and the kids, so when we go with that person to look for them, if we DON'T catch them because we don't want them, he KILLS them. 
It would be so hard to see it and to tell it, because I love each and every reptile, but there is no choise, he doesn't want to take the risk of leaving those snakes alive.
Besides, that's their culture.. for example, in that place, I've seen how that guy went and killed an adult caiman (about 5 feet) to EAT it!!!!!!  
I wouldn't do that for nothing in the world, that caiman could be living there for 15 or maybe 20+ years, and killing it just to eat it.. it's hard to bear  
I asked him why he killed it, and told me with resentment that THAT caiman ate a leg of a dog that lives next to that small lake..

You see it, It would be almost impossible to change their minds for complete. That people are countrymen, they lived all their life in that place and all that I told you it's part of their culture (although it could be good or not that good at our point of view )

Cheers!
Bothrops

P.S.: I can't believe to have written all that text, lol!


----------



## eman (Mar 20, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> I understand you too, and I don't want to start a looooooooong debate , but you should be there to see the situation...
> They don't kill T's because they think they are deadly (although I know that in most of the areas the do it for that reason ), T's are killed with the plantations...
> But with venomous snakes it's different, they are everywhere, even near the house where are the dogs, the horses and the kids, so when we go with that person to look for them, if we DON'T catch them because we don't want them, he KILLS them.
> It would be so hard to see it and to tell it, because I love each and every reptile, but there is no choise, he doesn't want to take the risk of leaving those snakes alive.
> ...


Yes, I've seen it many times as well, i.e. locals killing endangered and protected animals such as ant eaters, armadillos, iguanas, tortoises, boas, etc. just because they were "ugly", "needed something to shoot at" or some other insane excuse. :wall:  

Like you said, venomous snakes are a touchy subject for the locals.  I guess you deal with it as best you can. You are there and that is what counts.  

By the way, that unknown t in your pictures (possibly P. longisternale) looks very nice. Could you post a couple more pics?  

Cheers, 

Eman


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 20, 2007)

eman said:


> By the way, that unknown t in your pictures (possibly P. longisternale) looks very nice. Could you post a couple more pics?


Of course.

She/he hadn't a leg, and it's regenerating it. I think in the next molt it would be OK.


----------



## eman (Mar 20, 2007)

She's a beauty! Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, 

Emmanuel


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 25, 2007)

I could successfully rehoused my juvenile _Pterinochilus murinus_, that's cool  
I couldn't take any good photos because she/he didn't want to, and I didn't want to bother him/her either, anyways I have two *very bad* pics at least to let you see his/her wonderful colour  













I know it's so difficult to sex T's without an exuvium, but you always can guess...


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 30, 2007)

_Acanthoscurria sp_. (possibly _A. chacoana_)







My new _Grammostola alticeps_


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2007)

you have some very nice Ts


----------



## Bothrops (Apr 1, 2007)

_G. alticeps_ feeding a mealworm







_Eupalaestrus campestratus' _habitat


----------



## TRON (Apr 2, 2007)

Great T´s. That alticeps is really pretty. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bothrops (Apr 4, 2007)

_Eupalaestrus weijenberghi_ (eating a cricket)







_Lycosa erythrognatha_ (eating a cricket)


----------



## Bothrops (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry, I've changed some folders in photobucket. I wanted to modify here to could show the photos again but I haven't the button to modify. Any suggestions?  
If you want, you can send me a PM.

Thanks in advance,
Bothrops


----------



## Bothrops (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the help, lol...

_Grammostola sp_. (chalcothrix? or vachoni?)







Eupalaestrus campestratus


----------



## Bothrops (May 12, 2007)

Not spiders, but a few pics from one of my snakes...

Urutu Pit Viper (_Bothrops alternatus_)


----------



## Apophis (May 13, 2007)

VERY nice!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 17, 2007)

New tarantulas:

_Poecilotheria regalis_







_Haplopelma lividum_







_Grammostola iheringi_







_Brachypelma klaasi_







_Pterinochilus chordatus_ (environment)







_Poecilotheria sp_. (possibly _P. formosa_)







_Heteroscodra maculata_







_Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 17, 2007)

Why nobody post here? LOL, I won't put pics anymore if nobody post


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 17, 2007)

nice pictures
that Grammostola iheringi is real nice
I am currently looking for one, i hope to get one soon


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 17, 2007)

fartkowski said:


> nice pictures
> that Grammostola iheringi is real nice
> I am currently looking for one, i hope to get one soon


Yes, they are very beautiful. A friend of mine gave it to me yesterday. Now my collection of Grammostola is pretty big:

_Grammostola alticeps
Grammostola chalcothrix
Grammostola iheringi
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola rosea
Grammostola vachoni_

I should get a _Grammostola aureostriata_ :}


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 18, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> Not spiders, but a few pics from one of my snakes...
> 
> Urutu Pit Viper (_Bothrops alternatus_)


Thats so awesome I love snakes and your Pit Viper  is the Sh*t I love the pattern on its back  :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 18, 2007)

_Lasiodora parahybana_







_Steatoda paykulliana_







_Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_ (again)


----------



## Rizzolo (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice photos!  i like the little regalis!  

oh, what happened to the picture of the L tredecimguttatus, at the bottom?

i love the treds!

good luck


----------



## Rizzolo (Jun 20, 2007)

there it is - just took a while to load i guess.   is that a juvenile tred?


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 20, 2007)

Rizzolo said:


> Nice photos!  i like the little regalis!
> 
> oh, what happened to the picture of the L tredecimguttatus, at the bottom?
> 
> ...


What? At the bottom? :? 

Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 20, 2007)

Rizzolo said:


> there it is - just took a while to load i guess.   is that a juvenile tred?


Yup, they are 2 different spiders, both juveniles, about 1,5 cm each one (0.5-0.7 inches)


----------



## Bothrops (Jul 29, 2007)

_Poecilotheria ornata_













_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_


----------

